# Jezebel's Surprise



## livied (Jul 8, 2008)

Ok, so I woke up today to a frantic call at 9 o'clock in the morning from my sister who was in tears because she bought a baby rat from a pet store 3 weeks ago, even after I advised her not to and despite the fact that her husband hates rats. She thought the rat was too young to get pregnant and 3 weeks later, Voila!... 8 little pink eepers. Of course, her husband is freaking out because he says they're creepy and he's frantic because he thinks that they're all going to get pregnant right away and have 100's of babies in their living room by tomorrow (just goes to show most people's complete and utter ignorance about rats) and he told my sister that if she doesnt get rid of "that blasted rat and her little maggoty looking babies" that he would flush the babies down the toilet.  Of course, not wanting to have 8 innocent little ratlets become fish food, I swooped in this morning and took the cage back to my place. Now the mom and babies are safe and sound with beautiful little milk bands. But I cant help thinking what the heck did I get myself into!? Here are some pics of the little cuties on photobucket....

<a href="http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01016yd8.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/1816/dsc01016yd8.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img234/1816/dsc01016yd8.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!

<a href="http://img228.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01010ra9.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/4171/dsc01010ra9.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img228/4171/dsc01010ra9.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!

<a href="http://img143.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01007be7.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img143.imageshack.us/img143/6155/dsc01007be7.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img143/6155/dsc01007be7.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!

<a href="http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00995yt1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://img234.imageshack.us/img234/219/dsc00995yt1.th.jpg" border="0" alt="Free Image Hosting at www.ImageShack.us" /></a><br /><br /><a href="http://img604.imageshack.us/content.php?page=blogpost&files=img234/219/dsc00995yt1.jpg" title="QuickPost"><img src="http://imageshack.us/img/butansn.png" alt="QuickPost" border="0"></a> Quickpost this image to Myspace, Digg, Facebook, and others!


----------



## livied (Jul 8, 2008)

sorry i guess I have no idea how to post pics on this thing... here's the photobucket link...

http://photobucket.com/Jezebelsbabies


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Good for you for rescuing them. And good luck. They're cute little pinkies.

To post images, use the IMG tags:







-- hope that helps!


----------



## livied (Jul 8, 2008)

let's see if this works....


----------



## SamAnthrax (Jan 5, 2008)




----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

nope... you are using the wrong code.. ((use the image code not html code))

just use this URL
http://img234.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc01016yd8.jpg
(this is actually your pictures URL)

& place the image tags on either end... on the front you put










or does photobucket include the image tags??....

I dunno... I use flickr for hosting pictures because I can just select the size image I wish to post & photobucket edits the picture permanently (which I don't like)


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Photobucket does include image tags, but all the pictures are too big to post. 

One thing to note is that you mayn't want to handle them quite so much... Mommy may get upset and start burying them or something. Certainly handle them, but still...


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

in Photobucket they have both the options and you just click on it and it copies automatically. The one with embedded image links is on the bottom right


----------



## livied (Jul 8, 2008)

thanks for all the directions for the pictures. I'll try again when I get more. 

I only handled them for about 5 minutes yesterday. Jezebel seemed pretty calm when I put my hand in the cage. I wanted to change out the very dirty bedding so I had to pick up the babies and move them onto a new cloth. I tried not to handle them too much... but I did have a camera so I snapped some pictures as I was doing it. She didnt seem to mind... she was just chomping away at her food bowl as I fed her yogurt treats =) But I'll leave her be for a few days before I handle them again.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

don't get too confident because Mommy rats are very protective... next time you reach in she might bite because full maternal instincts will have surely kicked in by then

just be careful... many of us will tell you that the only rat bite we have ever received was by a Mother rat with babies


----------

